# Stratton Mtn Vermont - 12.25.2013



## WoodCore (Dec 26, 2013)

Great day on the hill! Hit the lifts right at the opening bell and enjoyed the quiet trails and slopes up until around noon when the crowds started to show up. The snow was better than expected! Most trails were nicely machined groomed granular and pack powder and several trails had very active ongoing snowmaking. The trails with the snowmaking skied awesome as the temps were in the single digits which made for some uber soft turns. ROTD had to be North American which was shrouded in a cloud of snowmaking and was loaded with mounds and whales of fresh manmade. Logged a decent 18,000 feet of vertical in three hours as most lifts were ski on.  

Things only look to improve as the Holiday week progresses.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice report...this cold is coming just at the right time as these mtns recover for the Holiday week.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice report and pics!


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 26, 2013)

Wow, nice terrain park, they were rated number one in the East by somebody last time I was there, four or five years ago. They had a school bus with a plastic top on it for grinding, and there was a yacht at the base that was supposed to go up on the hill. Love those clouds of man made snow, impressive!


----------



## GolfingOwl (Dec 26, 2013)

Was there on X-Mas day as well (see my report on the 21st and 24th).  North American was great; the best run I had in my 3 days.  Upper Slalom Glade was excellent as well as they were blowing there too and the narrower trail resulted in some soft moguls in spots.  Conditions overall were good though anything not groomed from the night before was dust on crust.  We plan to be back later in the season but considering the weather, our three days at Stratton were way above expectations thanks to their great snowmaking/grooming.

Of course we left today to drive home to Philly as a good 3-4 inches of fresh snow was falling in Manchester.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 26, 2013)

Stratton has always been known for its terrain park....I remember when they hosted the x games....I think it was one of the very first ones


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 26, 2013)

Mount Snow hosted the X Games, but Stratton used to hold the US Open for snowboarding.  That is one impressive looking Park.  That is also a lot of snow for one trail essentially.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 27, 2013)

Hit any of those jumps?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 27, 2013)

xlr8r said:


> Mount Snow hosted the X Games, but Stratton used to hold the US Open for snowboarding. That is one impressive looking Park. That is also a lot of snow for one trail essentially.



Ahh yes my mistake!


----------



## Glenn (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks for the TR! Looking forward to getting back there soon.


----------



## canobie#1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Awesome day today, bear down opened!! 
Tr in a few


----------

